# gamo viper express



## instakill (Jan 26, 2007)

ok so im looking to buy a new springer and i came across this gun.
i was wondering if it is a decent gun ... has any one used it if so what did you think of it.
any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

i have heard some good things and bad things about that rifle.... why not just get a normal pellet gun and use that... i am not sure if you would be able to take any birds or what not with the shot gun shell things.....


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

It is a great gun however it is not the only gun in my arsenal or pellet guns. As for sitting in the backyard and shooting sparrows it is awesome. I use it for chipmunks and have actually killed a few squirells with it at close range. I posted on here before my review of it but i couldnt firgure out how to put pictures up. Now i have some pictures of kill shots with the gun. Like i said you wont be disapointed with this rifle as long as you have something else for long range shots. I would say anything after 20yds your not going to hit. Ive taken birds in flight up to probably 20yds away and for squirells i wouldnt use it past 8-10 yards.


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

There are some pics of my kill shots taken with that gun in the second to the last pic. with the squirel you can see the shotshell.


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

There are some pics of my kill shots taken with that gun in the second to the last pic. with the squirel you can see the shotshell.


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

nice kills i shoot my cosens all the timme it took 2 shoot shells to the head of a squirrel bet we were at allmost 20 yards


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

yea its definatly a good time. I know you were one of the guys asking for kill shot pictures before when i had given the post about the gun and i finally figured out how to post them


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

it looks like a goog hunting spot from whatt i can see


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

yea its definatly a good spot for squirel and chipmunks and **** like that its just a little wooded area across the street from my house i bring a lawn chair and sit there all day when im bored. Its a good time.


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey tricky i've been looking at that gamo viper express, would you suggest i get it??
I just don't wanna buy it and have it suck like the last gun i bought.


----------



## Trickyd12 (May 11, 2006)

Brower i suggest this gun for close range. You can take bigger animals the closer you are. For birds and chipmunks its a blast. but again its for close range i wouldnt shoot anything over 15 to 20 yds with it. If you have another gun for longer range shooting its a very fun gun to play with.


----------

